# Capella Silverline at Ridiculous Prices!!!



## Richio (25/10/17)

GET THEM WHILE THEY HOT
CLICK HERE​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Richio (26/10/17)

*Hello Thursday. Just in case you missed it, these are selling out fast.*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/10/17)

Thanks - order in 

And thanks @TheV for the reminder 

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/17)

Hi @Richio 
Thanks for this, sorry for my lack of understanding but what is Silver Line?
What does it refer to?
Does it give you a silver?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (26/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks - order in
> 
> And thanks @TheV for the reminder
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Awesome, glad you got some new stock @RenaldoRheeder.

Thanks @Richio. This is just the motivation I needed to restock on some stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/10/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Richio
> Thanks for this, sorry for my lack of understanding but what is Silver Line?
> What does it refer to?
> Does it give you a silver?



@Silver - it is a range specifically to encourage you to start mixing 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (26/10/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Richio (26/10/17)

Hi @RenaldoRheeder @TheV @Silver 

Silverline is a new range from Capella aimed at budget conscious mixers. They've basically taken popular flavours from other flavour brands and included them in there range at a reduced price. Mostly a marketing tactic the way I see it but hey it's a win for us. Getting popular international concentrates at local concentrate prices is a good thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @RenaldoRheeder @TheV @Silver
> 
> Silverline is a new range from Capella aimed at budget conscious mixers. They've basically taken popular flavours from other flavour brands and included them in there range at a reduced price. Mostly a marketing tactic the way I see it but hey it's a win for us. Getting popular international concentrates at local concentrate prices is a good thing.



Thanks @Richio 

Not sure i understand this properly

Just curious, when you say they took popular flavours from other brands - i dont understand why it would then be at a reduced price? Is the quality inferior to their own traditional flavours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (26/10/17)

@Silver

Popular flavours meaning flavours which are quite popular at TFA & Flavor West. Capella has now made their own rendition of these and basically reduced their prices to get them out to market. In terms of quality, i don't see them as inferior from our own testing but then again they need to steep so we can be sure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/10/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Richio
> Thanks for this, sorry for my lack of understanding but what is Silver Line?
> What does it refer to?
> Does it give you a silver?



As far as I know, they are flavours made in-house by Capella (nothing outsourced), and therefore come at a cheaper price point.

They are getting good reviews. At least the ones I've read.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/10/17)

Richio said:


> @Silver
> 
> Popular flavours meaning flavours which are quite popular at TFA & Flavor West. Capella has now made there own rendition of these and basically reduced there prices to get them out to market. In terms of quality, i don't see them as inferior from our own testing but then again they need to steep so we can be sure.



Oh is that the story. This explains the names.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/10/17)

I've been keeping up with the reviews on Reddit.
https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/wiki/index/flavor_reviews (look for CAP, and then SL at the end)

Like I said though, positive reviews, I was actually going to ask if we could get them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (26/10/17)

Can't wait! Expecting my vape mail this afternoon... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

